# shindaiwa 2 cycle trimmer



## davidalan (Jun 28, 2005)

I have an older Shindaiwa string weed trimmer that has begun to stop running when I begin to put the trimmer head in the down position. That is, when the trimmer is horizontal or if I put the head up in the air, it runs well. When I put it to the ground, it cuts out and dies. All help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

d


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check the fuel lines in the tank to make sure they are all there. The main one should be kind of long with a filter on the end of it to allow the filter to move to the lowest part of the tank no matter what position it is in.


----------



## blackchevy3de (Sep 17, 2013)

check your fuel line for cracks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The original post is over 8yrs old.


----------

